# Best Japanese top of the line auto maker



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

I like Acura and Infiniti and don't know very much about Lexus because they are not available in the mexican market. But what I have seeing at the States I choose Lexus for sure.


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

Lexus hands down!


----------

